

How to Operate the Apple II Plus - Hooke
http://yesterbits.com/2015/02/10/how-to-operate-the-apple-ii-plus/

======
sdoering
Great - thanks for sharing. It provided me by internal search with the product
description of my old Macintosh Classic and the SE30, that rest in the attic
at home.

I really am looking forward to listening to these on may way back from work
today.

------
mbreese
It's worth listening to part of these, if only for the 1980's muzak intros...
The tape quality and sounds are giving me flashbacks to elementary school
tapes and projected films.

